# care sheet on tailess whip scorpions?



## Spidercrazy (May 10, 2010)

i searched and i still came up with nothing... anyone have a link to a care sheet?


----------



## elportoed (May 10, 2010)

There's some information on  Wiki and here.  And I found this caresheet.


----------



## Spidercrazy (May 11, 2010)

elportoed said:


> There's some information on  Wiki and here.  And I found this caresheet.


thank you 

tailess whip scorpions were communal i thought?


----------



## J Morningstar (May 12, 2010)

every other thing I have ever read on them says they are communal and I have 6 in a space big enough for them to be well away from each other and they insist on spending almost all their time together so... I would say they are. Now every one also says if they differ in size too much there may be casulties..or lunches depending on how attached you are.


----------



## Spidercrazy (May 12, 2010)

J Morningstar said:


> every other thing I have ever read on them says they are communal and I have 6 in a space big enough for them to be well away from each other and they insist on spending almost all their time together so... I would say they are. Now every one also says if they differ in size too much there may be casulties..or lunches depending on how attached you are.


alright thank you for helping !


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 12, 2010)

I agree with JMorningstar- give them enough space to hide from one another if they're feeling antisocial  I tend to make sure there is at least one prey item present at all times, in case someone needs a midnight snack.  I don't do crickets, so no harm in leaving a roach in there...


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (May 12, 2010)

Spidercrazy said:


> i searched and i still came up with nothing... anyone have a link to a care sheet?


You're doing it wrong then. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=9327&highlight=tailess+whip+scorpion+caresheet


----------

